# Inline images/pictures: how?



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've seen references to the (newly added) ability to have inline images without using a third party site. Something about attach them, then use the link.

But I have no idea how to do it. Clues?

Thanks!


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Upload the image that you want to inline via "Manage Attachments" in the Advanced reply page.

And paste the link to the image between tags.

[img]http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=14366&stc=1&d=1308356933


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Be aware of scaling issues. My inline pics didn't scale well at all 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8562174#post8562174


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pteronaut said:


> Upload the image that you want to inline via "Manage Attachments" in the Advanced reply page.
> 
> And paste the link to the image between tags.
> [/QUOTE]
> Thanks. Do you have to leave the pic attached?


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

For as long as you want it to be seen by those who don't have it in their browser's cache, yes.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I've been attaching the image and then editing to use it inline as a URL for what I think is years, has this changed to make it easier?


----------

